

Chrome will deprecate SHA1 signed certificates gradually starting Sep 26 2014 - jacquesm
https://blog.chromium.org/2014/09/gradually-sunsetting-sha-1.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=sunsetting+sha-1#!/story/forever/0...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=sunsetting+sha-1#!/story/forever/0/sunsetting%20sha-1)

